# Recommendation for club ride, etc



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm looking for some recommendations on getting with a formal group of riders (club, etc) that would be good for a newbie to pacelines, group riding etiquette, etc. but willing to pay attention and learn. I looked at Louisville Cyclery but, frankly, they seemed a bit rigid what with requiring club decals on my forks, must wear team kits, have to ride at least half of their group rides (love to ride but have to work, too!!!) and so on. Maybe that's the norm.(?) I'm right on about being on time and listening to what the leaders say but maybe a bit more flexibility on the peripherals would be nice. Hope I'm not being unreasonable.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ooooops...*



KarlW said:


> I'm looking for some recommendations on getting with a formal group of riders (club, etc) that would be good for a newbie to pacelines, group riding etiquette, etc. but willing to pay attention and learn. I looked at Louisville Cyclery but, frankly, they seemed a bit rigid what with requiring club decals on my forks, must wear team kits, have to ride at least half of their group rides (love to ride but have to work, too!!!) and so on. Maybe that's the norm.(?) I'm right on about being on time and listening to what the leaders say but maybe a bit more flexibility on the peripherals would be nice. Hope I'm not being unreasonable.



So much for paying attention...I'm looking in the Boulder, CO area.


----------



## moontimechaos (Mar 29, 2005)

I was looking for the same thing. This is all I have found. http://www.rmccrides.com They have group rides in the area. Mostly south around Denver and Golden. There is also a link to a paceline training group. I signed up for emails, but again most rides are south and I have to work as well. Seems like Boulder, being the hip biking mecca that it is, should have more options. Good luck.


----------



## al pessot (Feb 13, 2004)

*Clubs/Rides in Boulder*



moontimechaos said:


> I was looking for the same thing. This is all I have found. http://www.rmccrides.com They have group rides in the area. Mostly south around Denver and Golden. There is also a link to a paceline training group. I signed up for emails, but again most rides are south and I have to work as well. Seems like Boulder, being the hip biking mecca that it is, should have more options. Good luck.


Check out www.cyclingevents.com and go to the Swift Cycling Home page.

We're not a shop sponsored club. Some serious racers, some recreational.
We host a few races each year. New riders always welcome.
Our next "Not So Swift Ride " is April 23rd. 9:45 Vics Coffee Shop. 30th & Iris.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KarlW said:


> I'm looking for some recommendations on getting with a formal group of riders (club, etc) that would be good for a newbie to pacelines, group riding etiquette, etc. but willing to pay attention and learn. I looked at Louisville Cyclery but, frankly, they seemed a bit rigid what with requiring club decals on my forks, must wear team kits, have to ride at least half of their group rides (love to ride but have to work, too!!!) and so on. Maybe that's the norm.(?) I'm right on about being on time and listening to what the leaders say but maybe a bit more flexibility on the peripherals would be nice. Hope I'm not being unreasonable.


If you are a true newbie don't bother with the Cyclelogic ride that meets at McGuckins on Sat. or some of the other 30MPH average pace rides I've seen. Not only will you get dropped, but you could get hurt with all the squirrels riding it this time of year. Personally I ride by myself most of the time due to time constraints, but a buddy of mine raced for Swift last year and said their rides were good so you might check those out.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*I second that...*

I did a ride with Swift once last year, and it was a great ride. They have two skill levels that start off together, but will split after a designated location (sometimes they split at the beginning of the ride also). I found everyone to be very friendly, and helpful during, and before the ride. I would recommend the group.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you are a true newbie don't bother with the Cyclelogic ride that meets at McGuckins on Sat. or some of the other 30MPH average pace rides I've seen. Not only will you get dropped, but you could get hurt with all the squirrels riding it this time of year.


No kidding. Tyler and the boys rolled thru Lyons the other day, hauling a$$. That group was stretched out quite a ways. Even a few minutes later, you'd see several stragglers rolling thru looking pretty haggard. That didn't look like too much fun to me.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*dang...*

Next time you see him roll though, send him to my house so I can get his autograph.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Enviro Mental said:


> Next time you see him roll though, send him to my house so I can get his autograph.


I see him all the time rolling through North Boulder. Hardly an event anymore. I did get his autograph on a TDF cowbell I had. Anyone heard what the verdict was on his case?


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I see him all the time rolling through North Boulder. Hardly an event anymore. I did get his autograph on a TDF cowbell I had. Anyone heard what the verdict was on his case?


Well, the medical journals noted that he was caught with someone elses blood in his system...

Officially, though, the case is on appeal. Tyler is buds with a few folks around town and he strongly maintains that he is innocent. Thinks he was framed. That's all hearsay, though. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

redstone said:


> Well, the medical journals noted that he was caught with someone elses blood in his system...
> 
> Officially, though, the case is on appeal. Tyler is buds with a few folks around town and he strongly maintains that he is innocent. Thinks he was framed. That's all hearsay, though. Guess we'll wait and see.


I really hope he is innocent and can prove it. I don't know him personally, but he seems like a really nice guy. Small little dude when you see him in person though!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*I'm with you BJ2*

nomessage


----------

